
An interstellar meteor may have hit Earth - laurex
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/17/us/interstellar-meteor-object-harvard-study-scn-trnd/index.html
======
atticmanatee
It irks me to no end when publications refer to a star system as a solar
system.

There are many star systems, but only one solar system, that which orbits the
Sun/Sol.

~~~
ksaj
Amen. I said exactly this yesterday on another post about this. If there is
only one Sol, there is no "other Solar system." You'd think after decades of
Star Wars/Trek, people would be accustomed to recognizing star systems, of
which Sol is merely one of many.

